# ENFP 8w7 what will this combination look like?



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

I am an ENFP and after stumbling across enneagram, I found that 8w7 fits me the most. I used to think I'm 8w9 though and many people who helped me figure it out also thought I was one. But I don't know, 8w7 just fits me so very well. Though I've heard that ENFPs are more commonly 7 6 and 2.

How'd you describe ENFP with 8w7 enneagram?


----------



## Pensive Fine (Oct 4, 2018)

If I had to guess an ENFP 8w7 would be highly assertive and challenging in their relentless pursuit of ideas. Maybe even daring people to challenge their ideas just so that they can push people back and show them who's boss, thus validating their ideas. Perhaps not working particularly well under strict authority, loathing the idea of being controlled and unhesitant to assert their individuality to the world. May struggle at times with drawing boundaries and pushing things a bit too far. Unafraid of engaging in confrontation when necessary, quicker to retaliate from personal injustices done to either oneself or to closed ones (with a strong protective streak). Most likely staunchly sticks to beliefs and not easily compromise them that easily given the confrontational nature of enneagram 8w7. More likely to simply give out blunt, direct advice. Less likely to talk about one's feelings or showing any forms of weakness (to which they could be taken advantage of) as it makes them feel vulnerable especially with the more private nature of Fi. Learning to be in touch with one's feelings and accepting their more vulnerable sides may take extended effort. Perhaps prone to lashing out and reacting impulsively under stress.


----------

